

How do you make mosaic of an image from a big collection of images? - ideamonk

Hey guys I've been working on a mosaic generator i Python. It works well for black-n-white images, while for colored images you need to have plenty of small thumbnails to fill space.<p>This is what it does - http://www.flickr.com/photos/ideamonk/4020798966/sizes/l/<p>Code - http://github.com/ideamonk/PyMos<p>Now I wonder how would you generate a mosaic??<p>In my case I'm matching images in a collection using euclidean distance and pasting over a magnified blank image so as to form a mosaic.
======
pbhjpbhj
Are you asking for method tips? I'd probably look at
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photographic_mosaic> and then track down a
couple of the pertinent patents or the OSS photomosaic programs and see how
they've done it (successfully).

